# Will Loaches Kill Shrimp?



## zuker (Jan 3, 2005)

Has anyone encountered problems with Loaches and Amano (or other) shrimp? I want to purchase some shrimp for my tank. Thank for your input.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

With larger species like Amano & Tiger shrimp, the two should be fine together.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

Depends on the Loach. Most will happily pick off babies, and larger loaches will eat adults as well.


----------



## Missy B (Jul 8, 2007)

Loaches also tear apart snails as well.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

Missy B said:


> Loaches also tear apart snails as well.


My Botia Morleti used to be a snail killer, now he is just a flagfish hater, and leaves the snails alone.


----------



## Jookie (Sep 30, 2003)

I wouldn't mix the two. Loaches can tear through snail shells and once they realize shrimp are food, they will probably do the same to them. I had a bad experience with German Rams that are reportedly shrimp compatible. Anything other than tetras I would be careful of.


----------



## fishscale (Jul 25, 2007)

Loaches will figure out shrimp are food sooner or later. Even khulis.


----------



## spypet (Jul 27, 2007)

I have Yasuhikotakia sidthimunki - Botia 
in with adult red cherrys shrimp and did
not lose a one. But I think my Botia may
be defective since they ignore snails too.


----------



## rich_one (Oct 31, 2007)

this thread has me curious... I am soon to order a bunch of red cherries for a species only tank... but I know they multiply pretty easily, and I think some adults would look great in my rainbow tank. however, I have striata loaches in there. their mouths do not look big enough... but...???


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

rich_one said:


> this thread has me curious... I am soon to order a bunch of red cherries for a species only tank... but I know they multiply pretty easily, and I think some adults would look great in my rainbow tank. however, I have striata loaches in there. their mouths do not look big enough... but...???


It is a gamble honestly. There is no promise that the loaches will or wont eat the shrimp. My male endler's didnt look big enough to take down an adult cherry yet they did. The loaches may just gang up and strip down the cherry if nothing else.


----------



## madfish (Oct 28, 2007)

Can we say shrimp on a stick! I have to go back to that old saying if it can fit in there mouth they will eat it.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

Jookie said:


> Anything other than tetras I would be careful of.


Hehe - tell that to a Cardinal I watched last night - as he was abusing Malaysian Trumpet snails!

Loaches vary - do your research at loaches.com or other profile site - it all depends on the species.


----------



## Purrbox (Jun 1, 2006)

rich_one said:


> this thread has me curious... I am soon to order a bunch of red cherries for a species only tank... but I know they multiply pretty easily, and I think some adults would look great in my rainbow tank. however, I have striata loaches in there. their mouths do not look big enough... but...???


The loach wouldn't be the only fish to worry about in that tank. I've heard that many varieties of rainbows enjoy a shrimp snack as well. Since you'll be breeding the cherries in another tank, you could always throw in a few once you've got extras and see how they do. They may end up hiding and breeding fast enough to maintain their population.


----------



## rich_one (Oct 31, 2007)

I was thinking that myself... will be interesting to see what happens.


----------

